# Terminaldienste über den Webclient



## Deemax (6. März 2002)

Habe eben den "ActiveX-Clientsteuerelement für Terminaldienste und Beispielwebseiten" auf einem Win2000 Server installiert. 

Allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich nun über diesen Client auf den Server zugreifen kann. Ich bekomme beim Ausführen der Anmeldeseite default.htm immer die VBSkript Fehlermeldung : Fehler beim Hersteller der Verbindung mit dem Terminalserver: der Name

Woran liegst oder was muß ich noch machen?


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (9. März 2002)

hi,

anleitung lesen..


----------

